# Netflix performance



## jd575 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello, I just got my first Tivo, the Premiere, and I have some questions.

The Netlfix works pretty well for the most part. I can get regular and HD programming, but sometimes Netflix stops the program to buffer. Also the picture quality is inconsistent by their on screen gauge. Even after re-buffering I can lose picture quality--according to their gauge. 

Is it a Netflix issue or me (my connection or my Tivo). Does Netflix have to link with Tivo servers or is it direct?


----------



## revx (Feb 18, 2006)

How is your tivo networked? I had similar issues w/ my Roku box on a wireless network.

re\/x


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think Netlix automatically reduces picture quality if it senses that there is not enough bandwidth. How is the Tivo connected to your network - wired or wireless? If wireless, make sure you are getting a good signal (you can check this in the Tivo menus). Also - what sort of speed do you get on your internet service?

I have both an ethernet-wired Tivo and another with a wireless adapter. Both have no issues with Netflix, and I normally get their highest quality available. I also have FiOS internet with 25MB download speed.


----------



## jd575 (Mar 17, 2010)

revx said:


> How is your tivo networked? I had similar issues w/ my Roku box on a wireless network.
> 
> re\/x


My house is wired with Cat 5e so my connection is pretty good. In the room where this Tivo sits, it goes through a switch since I have mutiple devices that need a connection to the router. I tested it (I use Comcast ISP) and it does vary, but not any worse than 4Mbps. Up to 12+ sometimes.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

There's your problem. Netflix tests your bandwidth, sees that you are getting 12Mbps and goes with it. Then your connection slows down and Netflix has to adjust.

I have no issues at all with any of my devices (XBox, computer, or TiVO). I'm on a very consistent FIOS connection (25/15).


----------



## jd575 (Mar 17, 2010)

dewd2 said:


> There's your problem. Netflix tests your bandwidth, sees that you are getting 12Mbps and goes with it. Then your connection slows down and Netflix has to adjust.
> 
> I have no issues at all with any of my devices (XBox, computer, or TiVO). I'm on a very consistent FIOS connection (25/15).


I figure as much, but I would have hoped that Netflix could push a quality stream even has the connection drops. I don't know what Netflix's basic requirements are, but if one meets that requirement all the time (no matter if the connection slows) that Netflix would still push the higher quality stream.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Neflix-Doesn't work the same as PS3??? You have go to netflix .com to add movies or show to your Inbox?


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

You can add them to your Instant Watch Queue or you can find them using the TiVo's interface. The integration is the main reason I choose to live with lockups instead of using the classic UI.


----------



## 97 Bruin (Apr 10, 2010)

My box seems to stream netflix ok but I have a stupid question since OP mentioned streaming HD programming from netflix. Where are they and how do I do this? I only get SD movies.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Add them to your instant queue (from your computer). You can find all HD content under the Watch Instantly tab - Genres dropdown - HD.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

97 Bruin said:


> My box seems to stream netflix ok but I have a stupid question since OP mentioned streaming HD programming from netflix. Where are they and how do I do this? I only get SD movies.


If your connection isn't fast enough, you'll only get SD. Your connection needs to reliably sustain 5+Mbps to support Netflix HD service.

Furthermore, only certainly Netflix titles are available in HD. Login to Netflix.com and choose HD as the category to see a list.


----------



## Atomic Buffalo (Nov 21, 2002)

I used to get the same behavior watching movies through my browser when I had DSL. I think what you're seeing is normal Netflix behavior, and a function of varying bandwidth.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Furthermore, only certainly Netflix titles are available in HD. Login to Netflix.com and choose HD as the category to see a list.


Or just click the link below:http://www.netflix.com/WiHD?ftr=no​


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a similar problem with Netflix on my TiVo HD boxes. Content will star streaming at HD resolution, then inevitably after a few seconds it will say "buffering" and it will drop down to SD resolution for the remainder of the program. These TiVos are on CAT5e wired networks going back to my DOCSIS 3 30mbps Comcast connection.

Now for the kicker; I have other devices on the same network that are Netflix capable that do not have this issue. On my iPad for example, I can watch the entire movie in 720P with no buffering, no switch to SD resolution, etc.

Something in the TiVo and how it interacts with Netflix appears to cause the trouble. Since I'm sure the Tivo HD is "end of life" from a TiVo support perspective I can only hope a new HD Netflix app for the TiVo Premiere is forthcoming that will fix the performance problems.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

No issues at all with Netflix on my Series 3. I have a 9MBit connection.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I believe the many users that don't have this problem, but I also believe the problem for those of us who have it is in the TiVo.

It could be something as simple as seeing a TCP window resize and not knowing how to deal with it, resulting in this problem on some provider networks.

The bottom line is that even though not all users have this problem, the problem is in the TiVo.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jmpage2 said:


> I believe the many users that don't have this problem, but I also believe the problem for those of us who have it is in the TiVo.
> 
> It could be something as simple as seeing a TCP window resize and not knowing how to deal with it, resulting in this problem on some provider networks.


HME streaming definitely seems more sensitive to network conditions and parameters than other features. Sample numbers under classic interface with a 25Mbps FiOS connection:

Premiere on 100Mbps wired ethernet network
Amazon VOD throughput: 25Mbps
TiVoToGo throughput: 56Mbps
MPEG-2 HME streaming w/ Streambaby: 40Mbps
MPEG-4 HME streaming w/ Streambaby: 60Mbps

Premiere on 100Mbps NIM100 MoCA network
Amazon VOD throughput: 25Mbps *0% reduction*
TiVoToGo throughput: 52-54Mbps *4% to 7% reduction*
MPEG-2 HME streaming w/ Streambaby: 20Mbps *50% reduction*
MPEG-4 HME streaming w/ Streambaby: 30Mbps *50% reduction*

The Netflix application uses HME streaming, so it too may be highly sensitive to network conditions, both in and outside the customer's home.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Yes, this is absolutely in the realm of possibility. I guess the point I have, and the source of frustration is that TiVo could fix this if they wanted to. More savvy users like you or myself could provide a wireshark ethernet capture of exactly what is going on when the TiVo Netflix app "stalls out" and they could use that to figure out how to make improvements.

The bottom line is, they are not interested. So, even though many other devices I own can do HD streaming with Netflix, my TiVo HD boxes can't (at least not reliably).


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

by the way, I also have the Netflix streaming on my Samsung blue-ray player, and it has the same performance issues (stops to buffer, sometimes downgrades the picture quality). I've read on Samsung forums that a lot of different devices that stream Netflix are having this issue, and the problem lies with Netflix itself.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

sbq said:


> by the way, I also have the Netflix streaming on my Samsung blue-ray player, and it has the same performance issues (stops to buffer, sometimes downgrades the picture quality). I've read on Samsung forums that a lot of different devices that stream Netflix are having this issue, and the problem lies with Netflix itself.


I would agree it is a Netflix issue if mine did not work. I get perfect playback on all my devices - Xbox, PS3, and 3 Premieres. My FIOS connection is 25/15 so I would expect nothing less.

I'm hardwired to a Linksys gigabit router. 18 months ago I had a cheap Netgear that caused all kinds of problems. Even though I could test my connection and get very high results, when it came to handling a load, it failed. The new router makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

sbq said:


> by the way, I also have the Netflix streaming on my Samsung blue-ray player, and it has the same performance issues (stops to buffer, sometimes downgrades the picture quality). I've read on Samsung forums that a lot of different devices that stream Netflix are having this issue, and the problem lies with Netflix itself.


i never have those kind of issues on my Roku


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mike-Mike said:


> i never have those kind of issues on my Roku


I never have those issues on my TiVos, PS3s, Xbox 360s, Wii, or BD player that has Netflix streaming.


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

Having the rebuffering problem on my hdtivo too. Sometimes the show will stream fine (Hero's season1) and I can watch the whole episode and sometimes it rebuffers once or twice during the episode. Also, sometimes the stream wont even restart...it gives and error and says to try again.

One other thing is that it seems to reset the playback location to the beginning of the stream rather than giving the option to "resume playback" which is also a pain.

Tivo is Wired into a fast Cox connection...and should not be a problem with bandwith.


----------



## denise1768 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm having problems too. After getting tired of it buffering every 30 seconds, I stopped the movie and started it on PS3, and it was fine. Tried 2 other movies and the same issue. Bad with Tivo, fine with PS3.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I bought a tv for my bedroom on Monday, and mounted it yesterday and hooked my Roku up to that. The Roku's new UI is so sweet I probably will not be using TiVo's netflix again, unless I have some company over.


----------

